# [Outlook Express Adressbuch] Impotieren -> Fehler



## Tim C. (13. Juni 2003)

Na super, ich hatte den Auftrag einer Kundin den PC zu formatieren, alles soweit kein Thema. Aus Outlook Express sollte ich nur das Adressbuch sichern, also hab ichs frohen Mutes exportiert, die daraus resultierende .wab Datei gespeichert und dachte mir alles wird gut.
Jetzt wollte ich grade eben dieses Adressbuch wieder importieren, doch was sagt mir der Lurch da ?


> Während des Importvorgangs ist ein Fehler aufgetreten.
> Der Importvorgang konnte nicht abgeschlossen werden.


Nun zu meinen Fragen:
1) Wieso ?
2) Was kann ich tun ? Gibts eventuell andere Wege, dass Adressbuch erstmal in ein anderen von Outlook Express unterstütztes Format zu wandeln, oder zur Not das ganze in eine vernünftig zu lesende HTML Datei zu konvertieren ?


----------



## dfd1 (13. Juni 2003)

Mal ne Gegenfrage:
Wie kommst du zu ner .wab Datei?? Ich kann bei Outlook Express 6.0 nur ins Excahnge oder in ne .cvs Datei exportieren.


----------



## goela (13. Juni 2003)

Würde mal einfach die existierende WAB Datei auf dem neuen Rechner durch die "Exportierte" ersetzen. Wenn es ja das gleiche Outlook Express ist, müsstest Du wieder an die Daten kommen!

WAB = WINDOWS ADRESS BOOK


----------

